# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R-33 šifre za volonterke

## spajalica

Kao i uvijek za naše vrijedne pčelice imamo šifre. Hvala vam od  :Heart:  za svo vrijeme koje ste nam poklonile.

Popis je: 
1. jasna benić kunac
2. dragica fijan
3. rujana matuka šulek
4. slavica borevković
5. gabrijela marinac
6. ivana perišić živković
7. nataša špiranec
8. anela lazić
9. ana muškić
10. maja brkić pancirov
11. ivana pavačić
12. dubravka dujmović purgar
13. helena kukec grgić
14. kristina lodeta
15. jelena jelec
16. martina škvorc

Ako želite šifru javite se na mail sifre@roda.hr ili rasprodaja@roda.hr sa svojim podacima (ime, prezime, broj telefona i adresa)

----------


## ambrosia

Hvala - ovo me uvijek jako razveseli - vidimo se uskoro!

----------


## puntica

Samo da napomenem da od idućeg puta nećemo javno objavljivati vaša imena nego ćemo vam poslati e-mail ili privatnu poruku (da vaša imena ne budu javno dostupna ovdje)
hvala

----------


## tinnkka

Poslala sam mail na sifre@roda.hr ili rasprodaja@roda.hr, no međutim još uvijek nisam dobila sifru, pa ovim putem molim za sifru.Hvala





> Kao i uvijek za naše vrijedne pčelice imamo šifre. Hvala vam od  za svo vrijeme koje ste nam poklonile.
> 
> Popis je: 
> 1. jasna benić kunac
> 2. dragica fijan
> 3. rujana matuka šulek
> 4. slavica borevković
> 5. gabrijela marinac
> 6. ivana perišić živković
> ...

----------


## puntica

> Poslala sam mail na sifre@roda.hr ili rasprodaja@roda.hr, no međutim još uvijek nisam dobila sifru, pa ovim putem molim za sifru.Hvala


pošalji mi svoje ime na pp pa ću provjerit
thx

----------


## tinnkka

Poslala sam,hvala

----------


## puntica

VAŽNO!!!
Rasprodaja se seli iz pavilijona 7a u *pavilijon 6*. Ulazi se s *ulaza JUG*, i ide ravno. 6. pavilijon je odmah s desne strane (zapravo je točno iza pavilijona 7a gdje smo inače bili)

Molim vas da obavijestite sve koje znate da će doći.

Nadam se da nitko neće zalutati

Ispričavamo se na promjeni u zadnji čas, ali i mi smo danas saznale  :Sad:

----------

